# Do you, personally, enjoy cosleeping?



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Just curious about other people's experience. Not about whether you think cosleeping is a good idea for the kids, but whether it's easy and fun for you, or if it's something you grit your teeth and put up with.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

personally...i LOVE cosleeping. i enjoy it more than i ever anticipated. luckily dh is fully on board to and he is a happy cosleeping daddy as well. we love waking up to her adorable smiling face, and sometimes if we both happen to wake up at the same time in the middle of the night, we love to peer at dd's little sleepy face and marvel over her beauty.

honestly, in the past few weeks dd has been a bit feisty when nursing down to sleep, she is just so full of joy and wanting to explore but it gets to be a bit of a wrestling match...so sometimes that's not so fun for me and my poor nipples that get pulled around as she demonstrates her downward dog and karate kicks while still latched on...







but i love it still...


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Mine don't consistantly cosleep anymore and I miss that middle of the night cuddling







I was very sad when my DD moved away from sleeping with me every night. I voted 'other' because my DC are now out of the family bed except when ill, or scared.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I voted other, because they are never leaving!


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

I voted other because she doesn't sleep with me anymore and I miss it!!


----------



## hadassah (Aug 18, 2005)

I cosleep and frankly I don't think I could actually sleep without it. My husband and I love cudding our young ones to sleep, I will lay there and thank God that I can. I love that they are right where I can see them, and if they need something I'm right there. It is so sweet sleeping with my children, I can't think of any other way. For me I think, they are only this little once and right now,they want nothing more than to fall asleep next to mama and later they may want their own space and if I don't, when I am old and gray, I know that I will wish I would have cuddled them more.







:

Not sure if that's exactly what you were looking for.


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

We started out co sleeping all the time, but after about 6 months it quit working instead of being a family bed, it was me and DD w/dh in the other room. Which wasn't cool with us! So we are slowly trying to transition her to her own bed/crib! I guess I need to change my sig, but usually most nights I end up sleeping with her by the end of the night! SO I guess we still co-sleep!


----------



## mb722toddler (May 4, 2006)

I loved it when she was a baby. It was hard thought to hear daily on how I was "ruining her" and how she would "never want out of our bed." Now, she is 2 1/2 and she is asking for her own bed. I will miss her but she kicks and I don't sleep well. I would like to sleep better as I feel so tired all the time. I would like some alone time with my husband at night too -- he really needs this.

How do you have any intimacy with a co-sleeper? We have a one bedroom place and no sofa's, just the kitchen table with only one kitchen chair as DD has the other one. So -- it's hard to find a place for us or for her really!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I voted "like it," because we have 4 people in the bed, so it gets crowded. But I love sleeping with just dd.







She's my cuddle bunny.

I love sleeping with ds, too, but he doesn't like to cuddle as much. He's more into this:


----------



## kokotg (Jan 15, 2003)

I voted "other" because it depends on which baby we're talking about. First one wasn't interested in co-sleeping. I put him in his crib for the beginning of the night, intending to bring him into bed with us when he woke, but...he didn't wake up. Slept through the night at 8 weeks and never looked back. He's never been able to fall asleep with other people around. Second one I co-slept with for about a year, but it was miserable for the last few months of it. Nobody was sleeping well. Now baby #3 is 14 months and I finally see what the hype is all about! He sleeps BETTER with someone in bed with him! He wakes up to nurse and then _goes back to sleep_! So I love co-sleeping with THIS baby. If he were my first, I'm sure I wouldn't be able to understand how anyone could bear not to co-sleep


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE it! It's nice to have a warm body to cuddle up with! And it's different than sleeping with a partner, because I could rarely fall asleep cuddling, and with dd, I almost always do.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

While I do love to cuddle with ds and feel good about how I can soothe him when he wakes in the middle of the night, typically by nursing, co-sleeping is getting hard. Ds thrashes around at night and sprawls out taking up more room than you'd think a 36 inch boy could! Dh and I sleep around ds and frankly I am tired and my back hurts from it all...

I loved it when ds was infant and now that ds is a toddler, I love it some of the time.

I am not trying to throw myself a pity party nor will we stop co-sleeping until ds gives me cues that he's ready or interested.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

LOVE it!

My dd is the most comfortable snuggly thing and we fit together like we were made to sleep that way! (of course, right!)


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I love it about 99% of the time! There are nights occasionally when both of the kids take forever to fall asleep but really I almost always love it!


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

I am in the vast minority in this poll - I really don't like it so much in practice, but I love it for my kids. My husband is the one who absolutely adores sleeping and snuggling with the kids. I am the one who often will sneak out at 4 a.m. to finish out the night in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I chose the second one - "I like it" - but part of that is a function of age. I LOVE it when I have a newborn & infant, but then I have to downgrade from getting kicked!


----------



## preggiek (Feb 9, 2007)

I love it!

Cathy








[email protected]


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Dh & I have grown to absolutely love co-sleeping with our daughter. At first, we coslept out of necessity - it just seemed like the right thing to do - neither of us could sleep with the baby monitor on, and were constantly worried about DD if she was in a separate room (as a high needs colicky infant, if DD fell asleep in her carseat as a tiny infant, we'd put her in the quietest, farthest room away, with air purifier & music going, in HOPES she'd stay asleep more than 1/2 hour).









Now, none of us could imagine it any other way. We absolutely will miss her when she decides to move into another bed/room.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

It makes me feel like ds is safe & it helps w/ night feedings...


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

I'm trying to decide how to vote. I love sleeping with my 2mo, but wish DH would join us in here. He just complains to much about lack of sleep and being woken up though I'm not sure why. He's on his own side of the bed and doesn't have to do anything. Anyway, he's sleeping in the living room where our 3yo joins him part way through the night. She had slept through the night from early on and when she's encountered sleep difficulties at various points in her development, we've tried cosleeping -sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. When she was really little, it was difficult to sleep with her - we'd all just wake up much, much, much more often. It worked better as she got older and her sleep changed. Now, I have to say that when I wake up, I'd really feel better having both my kids with me and wish we'd somehow managed to cosleep all along!


----------



## ottermonkey (Mar 3, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## Progressive_Mom (Sep 2, 2006)

I love waking up to baby snuggles







:


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i love it until they get more thrashy, the i like it for the most part until i feel like death all the time because of the contortions i have to do to stay in the bed with my little bedhogs. it's almost time to start transitioning m out of the bed, he's starting to assault us in his sleep.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I voted "I don't mind," but I'm really more of an "other" on my own poll!









We cosleep fairly often but not every night and usually not all night. He probably spends at least a few hours in our bed 3-4 nights a week. Frequently I snuggle him to sleep in our bed and then move him to his own bed (he is not a great sleeper but is easy to move once he's asleep, whew!).

He doesn't seem to need the closeness to us except when he's feeling sick or sad for some reason, and we're all restless sleepers. Also, apparently I snore loudly.







: For whatever combination of reasons, he doesn't sleep too well with us (probably a combination of my snoring and his restlessness and us bumping into him) so it's very rare that he stays there all night.

I find it hard to fall asleep when he's there because I have to be careful not to disturb him, but on the few occasions when he's there in the morning, I do love waking up with him. Even though if I don't get up within about a minute, he starts screaming "Mama! Vroom! Food!" ("Mama, take me out to the living room and get me some breakfast!")


----------



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

Dh and I both love cosleeping!!! There are so many little things we'd probably miss if we weren't cosleeping (his little laughs in his sleep, his great big smile that we catch through the light coming in the blinds, if he he still awake when we lay down with him...) Honestly, there was a period of time when it was difficult, but I'm really glad we stuck it out, because we all find it very rewarding now


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

LOVE it! wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I can sleep better knowing they are safe. However, I'd be a lot happier if ds slept in the attached crib that on me, kicking off the blankets and what not.


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

I voted for "I like it" because there are three of us sleeping in a full size bed. It's bound to be a little uncomfortable sometimes.








If we had a bigger bed it probably wouldn't be an issue. I can get my snuggles, and then scoot to my own side.


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

I voted "love it," though _at this moment_ that's kind of a lie...the girls have both been sleeping with us every night (after quite a period of sleeping on their own), and "with us" really means "on me." I think they're reacting to my very growing belly (27 weeks with #3), which has meant being non-stop on-mommy lately. That doesn't work so well at night, when every time I move, they BOTH come with me...and since I can't sit straight up anymore, it's really hard to get comfortable!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i voted "I like it, even if sometimes it's a little uncomfortable. "

I honestly am just lazy and hate to sit up to night nurse, and whatever gives me and him sleep, is fine with me


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I LOVE it. So does my dh.


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I voted other... I am *ok* with it, but I don't really enjoy it.







I don't sleep well, DS wakes easily when sleeping next to me, and DH is always afraid he is going to roll onto DS (and I believe him, too). But since DS is still waking 2-3 times at night, and we are doing a lot of side-nursing so I can sleep, it is what works for now. But when DS sleeps in his co-sleeper or on his own, he sleeps much better, and then so do I. He wakes less and sleeps more soundly.

I don't want to force something that isn't working for us, you know?


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

mine don't don't anymore and we only did till about 5/6mths although would still let them if they were unwell or had a bad dream and didn't want to sleep alone with chloe at first i was just falling asleep with her in the bed when breastfeeding so i decided it would be safer for her to come in with me as i was worried that i might drop her falling asleep sat up with her so i just started bringing her into bed with us when she woke for a feed, with cameron he refused to go in his moses basket would scream whenever i put him in it, much preffered sleeping in bed with me, so we slept on the sofa bed downstairs together till he was 5 mths, caitlin would usually be put to sleep iun her swinging crib but would come into bed with me when i went to bed







getting back to subject yes i did enjoy co-sleeping it was nice being able to cuddle up with my babies


----------



## papa de angel (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidspiration* 
personally...i LOVE cosleeping. i enjoy it more than i ever anticipated. luckily dh is fully on board to and he is a happy cosleeping daddy as well. we love waking up to her adorable smiling face, and sometimes if we both happen to wake up at the same time in the middle of the night, we love to peer at dd's little sleepy face and marvel over her beauty.









: .....except luckily D_W_ is on board


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I loive it! I've always been a snuggler at heart, but I can't snuggle with DH for too long because it gets too warm. However, DD is just the right size! She's like a perfectly designed heater for me!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I like it when my dd sleeps in her own area of the bed. Wed. morning I woke up to her soaking wet butt smushed into my face. Thurs morning I woke up to her doing a belly flop across my face. I do not like her pulling my hair. I do not like when she lays horizontally and kicks me in my sore breasts. Its impossible for the 3 of us to sleep in bed together, since she wakes if she isn't allowed to sleep horizontally. The rare times she likes to snuggle up to me I will miss when we no longer co-sleep. But the majority of the time I will NOT miss. I am also an extremely light sleeper, so I get next to no sleep. I can not sleep if someone is touching me or making any noise whatsoever. It wakes me up when she rolls over. I have pretty bad insomnia issues. It will take me 1/2 hour to fall back asleep after waking when she rolls over. So I am a little different than most, I guess. I do not even enjoy sleeping in bed with my dh. I like to sleep alone. I co-sleep since my dd likes it. She is 15 months old. But she is getting kicked out of the family bed somewhere around age 2. My health is deteriorating from lack of sleep.


----------



## BunchaCrunch (Feb 9, 2007)

I could not imagine sleeping any other way!


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

i love it and wouldn't have it any other way...

i had to have this certain crib when i found out we were having here and it didn't get put together until she was about 15 months old and then as a daybed (converted to a toddler bed) and she sits on it now to read to her animals and dolls and sometimes she will nap on it if she happens to just fall asleep but she's been next to me since she was minutes old at the hospital...

i know one day she will leave but i don't think i will be able to fall asleep without her there....she's a cuddler, doesn't toss and turn.....just sleeps really close, most of the time facing me and every now and then in the middle of the night, i end up with a warm, fat little hand touching my check with a sleepy smile....wouldn't trade it for anything......


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I voted that I like it even if it's a little uncomfortable. Dh feels the same way. The only time it's really uncomfortable is if we have 2 sideways toddlers, really.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

I used to love it when DD was first born, and if she wasnt in my bed for whatever reason (napping while dad took care of her etc) I couldn't sleep well. But now she's a toddler and now I CANT sleep because of her. Last night I was having really bad back aches and went to sleep right after she did (she starts the night off in her own bed in our bedroom) and about midnight she came to our bed. Within 20 minutes she was sideways and repeatedly kicking me square in the back with suprisingly strong little feet. grrr I think I got about 50% of the night's sleep from that point on, because she was so mobile. She doesnt even wake up most of the time until I move her to a more "normal" position.


----------



## hammas (Oct 19, 2006)

I voted "I like it, even if sometimes it's a little uncomfortable."

I loved cosleeping when we only had one child. Now I sleep between ds and dd and they both want to be so close to me I can hardly move. When we had just ds, I could always move to his other side when I felt trapped between him and dh or him and the wall. Now I can't let ds sleep next to the baby so I have to stay between them. When dd is bigger it will get easier again and then I probably will love it again.

It will be hard when they leave. And I will miss them.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I love it, I don't think I'd be able to sleep otherwise. I can't imagine trying to sleep without James in bed, I'd be a nervous wreck.

Actually getting to sleep is a chalenge sometimes, but for the most part once he's asleep it's wonderful.

He's so active during the day he doesn't hardly want to cuddle me or let me hold him so it's nice to have that time with him. I'll be really sad when he wants his own bed. So far that has been an issue, I don't think he realizes he has an option ;-) and I'd kind of like to keep it that way for a bit longer anyway. LOL


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hated it when she first came home from the hospital (she was a 24 weeker) She was noisy and I was so tired...she wouldn't nurse either, so we'd have to get her bottles in the middle of the night. It was just not fun all around.

Now, I like it.







She starts out the night in her little pack and play beside our bed (if she falls asleep easily) or snuggled up to me (if she doesn't) and when she wakes up, she just nurses and everyone is happy.

My husband loves it because he doesn't have to get out of bed anymore for anything









I don't think it'll be a long term solution for us like many on this board, but for *right now* it's perfect.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I LOVE it! For the last couple months DS has been insisting on going to bed in his own room though. We NEVER even suggested this to him, he just started wanting to go to bed there all of a sudden. He usually still comes into our bed in the middle of the night. I miss him when he's not there.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I voted "other."

I used to love it, but recently it's been miserable. He wants to comfort suck all night long, and after 3 years of doing this I'm tired and ready to have my body and bed back. No end in sight, though.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I love it. DD still wakes up a few times a night but she's not up for long. I like looking over and seeing her all snuggled up fast asleep on her small pillow. Last night, we had pouring rain and it was very cold outside (by our standards anyway) but we were all cozy in the bed together. I live for moments like those.


----------



## rob's_mom (Oct 20, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

DH and I both love it though it gets a little squished at times (I'm pregnant and we have a full size bed) but we enjoy cuddling with our almost 2 year old.

I do get annoyed the last couple of weeks as he sometimes wakes frequently to nurse and I'm having a hard enough time sleeping plus my nipples are sore but I still wouldn't change a thing and I know this will pass. DH really loves cuddling with DS in the early morning and is late to work cause they are so comfy he doesn't want to get up.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

LOVE it!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, I get so much more baby snuggle time this way. I still get plenty of time with daddy too. For us it would be much harder if we had to get up and down through the night.


----------



## Trac (Sep 4, 2004)

I love it! There's nothing better in the world than "cuddling backs, " or having a pair of warm feet pressed against me... and it's so cute when his feet follow me out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I love and most definitely be sad when my DS moves out of the family bed.

After a long day,( Get up and change the ds's diaper







:







:2bfbabe: Play with ds














: and work on website







Start laundry














: work some more







finish laundry














: :2bfbabe: Make dinner and feed ds







:







: play some more







and give him a bath







:2bfbabe: now he is sleeping and I clean up







and work on my website as I grow tired. :yawning: Finally it is late and I get ready for bed







I find myself at the end of the night carrying my son up the stairs to our bedroom.
It so nice to call it a day, and Davey is a cuddler







and I just know that the next morning I will wake up to his smile







and it makes everything stressful okay.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hadassah* 
I cosleep and frankly I don't think I could actually sleep without it. My husband and I love cudding our young ones to sleep, I will lay there and thank God that I can. I love that they are right where I can see them, and if they need something I'm right there. It is so sweet sleeping with my children, I can't think of any other way. For me I think, they are only this little once and right now,they want nothing more than to fall asleep next to mama and later they may want their own space and if I don't, when I am old and gray, I know that I will wish I would have cuddled them more.







:

Not sure if that's exactly what you were looking for.









OK so this is how I wanted it to be. But it's not this way for us! DS sleeps so good in his bassinet in our room. He cries in our bed. Sometimes I take a nap w/ him in our bed in the morning, but honestly he sleeps much better if I'm not touching him.

At first I felt like a failure, or like I couldn't get into the AP club b/c of this serious infraction... but now I'll admit I'm kinda glad, b/c dh and I like our space. And I cuddle him all day long.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

give it time, hes still little. ds started out only liking his bassinet, then around 2.5mths old when he started teething he needed the closeness, and thats when we started co-sleeping. We dont cuddle, hes an all bussiness type of guy, eats and rolls away from me into his own space, and because of that, hes taken over dh's side of the bed, and dh sleeps on the futon in the lounge.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

I adore it. My son is 4 and it's just so wonderful, still, to snuggle up to him and feel his presence all night long. I will remember these times fondly, that's for sure.

I think I'm a pretty easy sleeper though - I can kind of sleep well anywhere and fall back asleep easily. It must be hard if you just aren't getting good rest because of the set-up


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

"I don't mind it since it makes my kids happy, but it's not great for my sleep needs."

Since I am still nursing ds it just makes good sense to co sleep but it is hard some nights. When I want to snuggle up to dh and cant because he is between us (dd sleeps in our room as well but in her bed that is up against ours) or I cant turn toward dh because ds is nursing.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been rereading this thread and I just want to give all you mamas who are co-sleeping even though it has it challenges sometimes a good job hug.










I recall reading a post where someone mentioned that they liked to cuddle with DH sometimes, that's so sweet.























Happy familybedding!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love it, can't imagine doing it any other way. I will be sad when he moves to his own bed eventually. I have been either working or going to school fulltime since he was only 5 1/2 months old and co-sleeping has always been a great way to spend more cuddle time with him.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We love it. Wouldn't have it any other way. DD has never slept anywhere else.

-Angela


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I voted I love it even though we don't any more. Because I did love it. I love the sound of their breaths. I love their warm little bodies. I love to hear them talk in their sleep. giggle. live. And now they come back to us when they're sick, and even though I don't want them to be sick I cherish those nights when I can just reach out a hand and feel them there. My little suns.


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I love it too.
They are so warm and delicious.
I always have a tiny foot slung over me.....so precious.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

We love it, even DH loves it now








In fact, I asked him what his honest thoughts were when I saw this thread, and he said he really does like it, as he works 2 jobs and thats the only time he gets to snuggle his baby. awww I love my DH!








I thought about starting a "why do you love co-sleeping" thread last night, as I laid in bed between DD and DH who were fast asleep and "tandem snoring"







It was like they were taking turns with the snoring noises! I love little things like that. I love when DH has the day off from his first job and I see DD wake up and see him there, she gets so excited because its like a treat for her. I just love being close to my family.....


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

I love sleeping next to my son, but I had to vote "I like it, but...." because I've always been a tummy sleeper and I can't do that right now. He's so little and he always wants to sleep on his side facing me, so I'm forced to remain on my side all night long. I hated sleeping that way while pregnant and I hate it right now. My hips are killing me by the end of the night! However, just looking over and seeing his sweet little face makes it all so worthwhile.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

We do it not for her just because its whats convient...her dad is deployed and well it got lonely so she moved into my bed. I miss her crib sleeping days


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I love it!

She's 3 and she goes to bed in her own bed and comes to our bed every night between 11-1. I sometimes try to get her to go to sleep with me in our bed and she won't, she decided she wanted her own bed and she is serious about it. I have to laugh when I think of all the people that told me we'd never get her out of our bed, I couldn't get her to stay!

Anyway, I sleep much better after she joins us at night. She's so warm and snuggly.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NikiJeanne* 
I am in the vast minority in this poll - I really don't like it so much in practice, but I love it for my kids. My husband is the one who absolutely adores sleeping and snuggling with the kids. I am the one who often will sneak out at 4 a.m. to finish out the night in the guest bedroom.

No, I feel similarly. I don't really enjoy cosleeping. I don't like being touched when I sleep; I like a lot of sleep space. I have discovered sleeping upside-down, however. I can peel back the bottom edge of the covers and put my pillow down there after my son is asleep. The quality of my sleep dramatically improved after that. I no longer got interrupted in deep sleep, although sometimes I do when my son hugs my ankles.

But seriously, my 3 year old is a big time hugger. And for some reason, he hugs my head while I sleep. I continually remove his arm from the top of my head all night long and he throws his arm back on my head. At least he no longer aggressively hair-fluffs. He was a hair-fluffer since birth. There's nothing like a little guy aggressively fluffing your hair at 2 in the morning. I do have a hard time sleeping with him since he's so touchy and I'm just not. But there's no way he'd leave willingly. So I do weird stuff like sleep upside-down and fantasize about sleeping on the couch.

My husband, OTOH, loves cosleeping. He sleeps with our oldest (we don't all fit in a bed). When he's out of town on business, he misses having someone to snuggle. He really loves cosleeping. We switched beds one night so that he could sleep with ds2. But ds2's aggressive head-hugging even disturbed dh's sleep.









Anyway, I'm not a fan but my kids are so I suck it up. It sounds terrible, but I won't miss it when they move to their own beds (do they ever do that, seriously???). My husband will be sad, however.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

left field im that way...dd someones has to touch me and ugh I need my space...or she will decide she wants to hold my head im like this freaks me out please hold your teddy...I got used to her putting one of her feet on me it just wont stop lol


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

i like it...i put him in a side car crib because i wasn´t sleeping well with him in my bed, and now it´s cool. love having him near me


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

I enjoy it eventhough I wake up in pain.

My dd is a cuddle bunny and MUST be touching my flesh!


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I was one who woud have said I LOVE it and don't want to stop, until I had a newborn and a toddler I was co-sleeping with and it was just too much. My DD moved to her own bed just two feet from mine and it's really, really nice. Now it's just me and the babe and I love it again, but when she's big and wiggly I'll probably glad to have my own bed again!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

My partner and I just set up our crib as a sidecar today so that we could co-sleep more comfortably. Three in a double just wasn't working out! We hadn't set out to co-sleep, but now that DS is here I just can't imagine him sleeping in his own room all alone. I can't wait to try out the sidecar set up tonight.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I voted I don't mind but I can't wait until he's out of our bed.


----------



## Primigravida (May 7, 2006)

I love co-sleeping!

I love how soft and warm my baby's body feels. He's sooooooo snuggly.







:

When we're cuddled up together I can feel the love radiating from his soul.








Well......maybe that's just body heat, but it feels so good.


----------



## TabbyK (Jan 14, 2007)

Other vote here. I love it and I hate it both. I LOVE snuggling up to their little bodies, it makes everything feel "right" in the world. BUT I hate the practical side of it. There's not enough room in the bed and I end up sleeping hanging on the edge all night. This morning we ended up with both kids in our bed. There was room, but DD had to be pressed against me and DS snuggled against her. When I woke up I was literally sleeping with 1 arm holding onto the nightstand to keep from falling out of bed! I looked over and there was a good 6-12" of open real estate between DS and DH! I also do not particularly enjoy being kicked all night or flopping flying arms in the night that threaten to give momma a black eye!

K.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I Love it too, I just love having their little warm bodies next to mine, that they nurse all night, and the wee arms and legs 'just checking' to see if you are still there - it's a wonderful moment in our lives that is short lived, what's 2/3 years with each child, not that much in the grand scheme of things. DH loves it too, it's the time he feels that he really bonds with them, he works alot and misses out on alot he feels so sleeping with them makes up for lost time.


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

I voted for "I like it..." but sometimes I'm more of the "I don't mind it but..." category. For a long time, I slept in a position that was very uncomfortable to me, and I still have to sleep that way sometimes. I miss having my space. But overall, I like it.


----------



## sweetfiend (May 22, 2004)

I loved, loved, loved cosleeping. We slept with both our kids until they were really, really old. I miss them. And my dd was a thrasher.


----------



## camomof5 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love it, I do wonder somtimes if she would be better off in her crib. There have been sometimes that she has slept in her crib and she seems to sleep longer and wake up more refreshed. But I missed her when she was not with me


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Both me and my hubby love it. Our sons are 5 and 2. I cannot imagine them leaving the bed, but am confident that when they do, they will want to share a sibling bed







:


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I love it too. She is so snuggly and warm. I'll be sad when she "moves out."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I voted that I like it, even though I'm sometimes uncomfortable. But, I'm also sad when they leave. There's something really magical about having a little person snuggled up to you.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

I get so sad when I think of the day that our dd will be happy in her own room at night. But, I try not to think about it, and just enjoy the cuddle time we're getting.

I also get sad thinking that one day, our dogs might even leave us, preferring to sleep with the kids! LOL


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I love it! I was a little nervous about doing it at first because I was so worried I'd suffocate him. Now, I can't imagine not doing it. My dh is in Iraq right now so it's just the two of cozy in the bed. I used to co-sleep with the dogs so why shouldn't I co-sleep with my son?







:


----------



## wisconsingirl (Sep 20, 2006)

I love it! I've co-slept with my last two babies and will with the one I'm currently PG with and due in May. I just love having them snuggled up to me. Love to be the very first thing they see when they open their eyes. Love being the one to get that first morning smile! Love the smell of their little heads all soft and sweaty!!! My 16 month old now understands when I ask her if she wants to cuddle...she turns over and rolls her little bum into my tummy and puts her head on my shoulder!

Love it!

Pam


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Glad to see there's an "other" option.









Yes, I love co-sleeping with one child.

Not so much with two children. I always get a horribly sore neck when my pillow is shared between three people. Plus, my daughter wiggles and grumps a lot in her sleep. So when she joins us in bed, I only get a few hours of actual sleep, and then I'm grumpy in the morning.


----------



## rowansmomma (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, I chose "I love it, I'll be sad......". BUT, Rowan does not sleep with me full time. He sleeps with me about 3 nights a week. It's on his terms (even though if it were up to me, he'd be in my bed every night). If he wants his bed, he goes to his bed. If he wants to sleep with me, he sleeps with me. If he wakes up crying....he comes to my bed. I admit.....selfishly, sometimes when I go to bed after he is already in his.....I bring him to bed with me. I just like being next to him. He's 3 but he's still my cuddly baby. He IS cuddly and he LIKES to cuddle.....I want to hold on to that as long as I can because soon enough he won't want to touch me.


----------



## saucebox (Jan 28, 2007)

I love it now.

As soon as his feet or breath start to stink - he's out.

Seriously, though, I never thought I'd co-sleep. Then, after *I* had a baby... I mean, ME! Yeah, it was such a big deal it's like I couldn't have him out of my sight for a minute. I didn't sleep for three days out of excitement alone.

Then, of course, nursing was easier in bed. Now I just feel like I sleep better knowing where everyone is and that they're all okay.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

I voted "I love it!" even though I'm very aware that I may not even like it when it gets really hot this summer! For now though, I love drifting off to sleep with my whole little family in one bed...it just makes me feel like we're all safe and happy. That said, I do kick the cat out sometimes when he's trying to get too snuggly with the baby, but I even feel bad about that! Even cats need some co-sleepin' lovin'!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I like it, but its not very comfortable right now. We're going to get another bed to put next to our bed so we have more space. My back is going to snap if I can't stretch out more. Other than that, we love it!


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I voted that I like it, even though I'm sometimes uncomfortable. But, I'm also sad when they leave. There's something really magical about having a little person snuggled up to you.









:


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Interesting question, I co-sleep on a queen size bed with DB and our 11 week old DS. I love that he's so close to me all night long and I know he sleeps longer than he would if he were alone. BUT...we're still a little awkward with it. I usually end up in some uncomfortable position with my arm above DS's head and my other arm squished by my side or something. He makes a lot of noise in the morning before he really wakes up for the day. And frankly, I think our bed is just too darn small. But all together I do enjoy co-sleeping and I could never sleep not being able to see and touch DS.


----------



## sarahbeara87 (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it. I have the hardest time falling asleep without her. I know I will miss her when she finally decides to leave.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

I go up and down.

Early baby days: my sleep was very disturbed, and I didn't like it but put up with it mostly so I didn't have to get up in the night. I'm very lazy like that.

Pre-mobile baby days: I liked it pretty well... nice to sleep with her, nice to wake up next to her, etc. I had adapted to it okay by that point.

Mobile baby days: She started kicking my husband out of bed and kicking me and I didn't like it at all... that's the point that she got moved to a mattress next to ours.

Early toddler days: She slept really well on her own bed at first, and it was lovely. She'd wake up once around 7, crawl in with us and get nursies, and we'd sleep in together, all snuggly.

Now: After a nasty bout of teething, her sleep is still recovering, and she's spending more of the night with us- so it's a reprise of the kicking and wiggling, with heavy-toddler-lying-on-my-arms-cutting-the-circulation-off as a fun new surprise. Ech.

I guess I mostly don't like it, but put up with it out of laziness. There are some really nice moments to it though.

Julia


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

I also love co-sleeping, MOST of the time. Sometimes I just want my own space. We have a queen bed, and DH works nights, but sometimes I try to keep DS in his bed (a twin on the floor) as long as possible, so I can have the bed to myself. Sometimes I bring him into bed with me, sometimes I get into bed with him, whatever my poor sleep-deprived mind decides to do in the middle of the night. When DS was first born DH insited we needed a crib, mostly becuase his stepmom thought I was nuts to not want a crib (I think it's a baby prison). But after the first couple of days he realised that DS would not sleep unless he was nursed or cuddled down. He WAS NOT going to sleep in that crib. We had it for two weeks and I think he may have taken a 10 minute nap in it once. When ds was about 6 weeks I remember dh asking "when is he going to start sleeping in his own space" and I told him he would when he didn't need me at night anymore. About a month ago I found a cute little wooden toddler bed that didn't look like a baby prison that ds could get in and out of easily and asked dh if he wanted to get it. He said "Why? I really don't think we need it. Plus, he won't sleep in it anyway. " That made me so happy. Now even DH likes co speeping, in the beginning he thought I was crazy!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

For me, it's a mix that comes down to:*

I love it! I'll be sad when they leave, even if it's sometimes uncomfortable and my sleep needs aren't always being met.*

I voted, "I like it, even if it's a little uncomfortable."

But, I'll get used to it too, and will probably relish having my nipples and space back for my own. And, oh...the thought of being able to reposition myself or roll over again without DS wanting to nurse.....that sounds lovely, too!!

DH enjoys it, as he WOH and enjoys having cuddly, sleepy time as part of the time he gets to bond with DS.


----------



## VTMamaBee (Jun 15, 2006)

I love co-sleeping... and so does dh. We didn't plan on co-sleeping but it works so well for us. There are definitely times when I feel crowded or "touched out"- especially when I get sandwiched or pushed, face-first, into the wall. But- I love the sound and the feeling of little one's breath against my face- or the way he looks curled up with dh. It is one of the sweetest things in my life.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i love it more when they are babies, but Jenna is still with us, what i don't like is when i wake up cramped on my side and her leg dangling over my side, not sure where my kidneys are but it feels like she has pressed on them all night! She has punched me in the eye and mouth.
Or i wake up squished against dh and she is laying vertically so she has half the bed!!
But yes i really do love it!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

The only part I really don't like is that I can't snuggle with dh anymore. I think that's part of why he originally didn't want this peanut I'm growing right now.

We moved dd out of our bed when I was pregnant with ds2. She stayed in our room for several months, but not in our bed. That worked for everybody. As sad as I am to admit it, she sleeps better when she's not with us...she's just too wiggly and distracted for co-sleeping to work 100% with her. DS2, on the other hand, loves it.

DD is now in her own room, so I go in and sing her a song (after dh tucks her in and reads her a book) and snuggle, usually until she falls asleep. Then, she sleeps alone until morning, when she gets up and comes into our room. I'm not sure how we'll work things over the next few months. We can't manage four in our bed.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I would LOVE it if ds slept better--it's hard to separate the cosleeping part from the night-waking part, since nights aren't exactly pleasant. I'm hoping that one day he'll sleep more deeply (so I don't lie there trying to figure out how to roll over w/out waking him up) and for longer stretches, sigh. But I would be very sad if he were sleeping in a crib or another room.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Love it, love it, love it!!!!!


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

I looooove cosleeping. I've gone both ways, we started out in the same bed, she went in the hammock, then in a mattress beside our bed. Then back with me and we couldn't be happier! I sleep so well with her warm little body next to me. She never wakes up, and if she does it's only to say something cute and sweet. So yes I VERY much enjoy cosleeping and can't ever imagine it not being part of our life!







:

ETA: though I wonder if mammas without another person to snuggle with seem to like cosleeping better - ie single mammas!


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I love being close to my little love and knowing that he is safe, but hate how little sleep all of us get, still at 16 mos. It's awful and I can count the non angry/resentful nights on one hand. I thought I could never sleep away from him until he was bigger, because even when he's not on the same mattress I would lie there, hyper aware until he needed me and we snuggled.. but for the last 2 weeks DH has been sleeping with him and I have been alone in the nursery. I like it better alone. I miss his little body, but I know HE is not alone, and I actually get some sleep which at 7 mos pregnant I desperately need. I'm a happier and much better mother this way. I still fantasize about the 4 of us being in one bedroom someday.


----------



## aba (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't read all the responses, but the short answer is, yes, I love co-sleeping.

There are definite challenges to this choice, but I feel all decisions have pros/cons and part of the success of the decision is the determination to make it work and not second-guess yourself. At first, I spent many nights telling myself that if DD was in a crib, we'd all get more sleep, but with hindsight, there's no guarantee. I have a friend with a DD 3.5 weeks younger than mine who's been in a crib from Day One and she's a horrible sleeper. They even tried CIO and it did NOT work.

So, when considering the pros of co-sleeping, I definitely think it's worth it.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I love it. My youngest daughter has recently started sleeping with her older brother in his room, and I miss her even though I still have a baby in bed.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

My almost three year old doesn't sleep with us anymore. I sleep so much better, but god I miss her so much. The past few nights she's been crawling into bed with me in the morning.


----------



## lmartinx1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Wonderful experience!! DH works nights and I love nothing more than to snuggle up to my two, sweet little girls!! Don't know what I'd do without them??







*


----------



## sallyg6 (Nov 10, 2005)

DS is almost 12 months and currently we only sleep together probably two hours a day (an hour in the morning and an hour at nap time). I LOVE the two hours. When he was sleeping in my bed all night (up until a month ago), I loved the closeness but didn't love the frequent wakeups (although, we had it easy - he would latch on and we'd both fall back to sleep).

So, I loved it and didn't all at the same time. Probably just depended on the night.

Sara


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I voted other because all of mine are out of the family bed now. Little dd wanted to move in with her next oldest brother right around the time she turned 3 and hasn't been back since. The older ones all have stopped coming even when ill or scared (the next youngest will be 10 this year) so it's strange to have no little people in the bed anymore.
I loved co-sleeping, though, and loved the feel of their little warm bodies so relaxed next to me. I miss it terribly, and I'm done having babies, so will have to continue chasing dh around the bed to snuggle with for the rest of my life, I guess. At least he seems to enjoy it, too!


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm an "other" - I love it with a newborn, but after they grow a bit, I'm ready for my space back. And we all do better when they move on to their own beds for at least a portion of the night. Moved dd out at 3 or 4 months and ds out at 6.5 months.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a love hate relationship with cosleeping. I love waking up next to dd and cuddling with her at night but sometimes I am very uncomfortable and don't get great sleep. Dd usually goes to sleep in her own bed and then comes to bed with us in the middle of the night. I relish the nights when she sleeps a little longer in her own bed and I actually get to spread out. When she was littler, though, I couldn't fall asleep if she wasn't next to me so I would wake her up out of her crib and bring her to bed with me. I love cosleeping but will be happy when she is ready for her own bed. Of course, then i'll probably have another baby and start the process over again.


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I loved when they were babies. Now that Alex is 2.5 and is much bigger I wish he was in his bed. He's 38" and 38lbs so he's not so little anymore. He kicks and wants to lay on my arm. My sleeping positions are limited and I wake up feeling uncomfortable and not rested. I deal with it since I know he loves to snuggle with me and it's comforting to him. My oldest didn't like cosleeping and slept better in her own space. My middle child coslept till she was 2.


----------



## lah7 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like cosleeping with my 13 month old, but I'd love the cosleeping if she'd night-wean. The snuggles and cuddles with her are fabulous, but the all-night buffet is getting kind of tiring.

I'm glad my older children are happy to sleep by themselves most of the time. They're both so restless that when my 5 year old crawls in bed with me, it's like sleeping with a large animal.


----------



## selendang (Jul 15, 2006)

I voted love it. And I do with ds3 bc he actually sleeps. ds 1 thought I was an all night buffet right up till the time he was 4. he nursed more at night than baby ds2. eventually, we just simply ran out of space and it was just not enjoyable anymore bc a 7 yr old, 4 yr old, baby +mama + papa cannot sleep comfortably in a king size especially if the 7 and 4 year old tend to squirm and kick and hit etc etc. so yes, I love it now and I love it when the older kids snuggle in the morning.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Some nights i really really love it, being snuggled up with him and feeling his little chest rise up and down and feeling that connection... like being pregnant again, sharing a secret

And then there are the nights when he is thrash-y and i will be in bed for 6 or 7 hours and feel like i hardly slept a wink.

So i put other


----------



## dspencer (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Alohamelly,

I was so pleased to see that you have a 10-years-old and another one on the way. My daughter (is that what DD means?) is 11-yrs-old and we are preparing to have another child (Hubby has a 17-yr-old from a previous marriage living with her mom and my daughter is from a previous marriage who lives with us). One thing I feel a little worried about is the large age difference and the fact that between use we are going to raise 3 "only" children. I know my daughter will be extremely helpful, but I had always envisioned myself with several kids close in age. Life happens and the plans you make don't always happen that way







:


----------



## dspencer (Feb 20, 2007)

One thing we are trying to do in preparation for co-sleeping is having a crib right up next to my side of the bed (since I'll be the one nursing) where it will be a compromise between sharing a bed with baby and having our own bed. This way baby is safe from falling off and close enough for us to remain half asleep when baby wants to nurse.

Privacy? What's that?


----------



## dspencer (Feb 20, 2007)

Can you tell me what people mean by being "toasted and frosted"? I am still learning new terms on discussion spaces that I don't read in books.

I used to feel lazy and guilty that it was so easy to nurse in bed and fall asleep half the time. With 2nd baby I will allow myself to feel good about laying in bed (....all day...) while we rest, nurse, cuddle, and take care of ourselves.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I want a bigger bed (only have a twin with crib sidecarred) so the bigger kids can join me and the baby if they want.


----------



## temama (Feb 17, 2002)

I love co-sleeping and have been doing it for 10.5 years. When there isn't anyone at home but me I feel lost and can't sleep! I wouldn't have it any other way! I'm really going to hate it when I no longer have kids in the bed...I guess the dogs will have to sleep with us on a regular basis then.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

ds1 sleeps in his own bed (and in his own room) and it makes me sad. I know this is best for him because he canNOT sleep with someone in the same room/bed. we'd have to fall asleep first and I don't trust him in my room with that!

ds2 sleeps in his own bed (in our room) for the first 2-3hrs at night and comes in after. I like the 2-3hrs of sleep I get when he's in his bed but it doesn't compare to cuddling my boy!


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

I genuinely enjoy cosleeping and look forward to bedtime. We usually snuggle in bed for a couple of hours before we drop off to sleep. We read books, watch movies, play on the computer, talk and just cuddle.

As we're winding down our day I'll say 'hey, do you want to snuggle tonight?' And she'll say 'yes!'

She's starting to talk about sleeping in her own bed - sees it as a sign that she's becoming a 'big girl'. But I'm sure going to miss her when that day comes







:


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

I loved it when Ireland was little. She was nearly a year when I decided to try out the crib I can't get her to sleep in bed with me now, most nights she sits up and plays or she kicks and whines all night if I try to cosleep with her. She loves having her own bed but I definately miss the snuggling. I picked other.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

LOVE it... I was so so so sad when my dd asked for her own bedroom (and my DS cried all night for his sister so we let him sleep with her), I think I cried every night for 3 weeks.

I think if this baby asks for their own room at 3 1/2 I'm telling them no!


----------



## jchizever (Feb 19, 2007)

My dd is 3 months old - we weren't planning on co-sleeping but it seems to be how she sleeps best - problem is - I don't.


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidspiration* 
personally...i LOVE cosleeping. i enjoy it more than i ever anticipated. luckily dh is fully on board to and he is a happy cosleeping daddy as well. we love waking up to her adorable smiling face, and sometimes if we both happen to wake up at the same time in the middle of the night, we love to peer at dd's little sleepy face and marvel over her beauty.

honestly, in the past few weeks dd has been a bit feisty when nursing down to sleep, she is just so full of joy and wanting to explore but it gets to be a bit of a wrestling match...so sometimes that's not so fun for me and my poor nipples that get pulled around as she demonstrates her downward dog and karate kicks while still latched on...







but i love it still...

I believe I have the male counterpart to your DD! And YES!!! We love co-sleeping!


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

I voted I love it/sad when she leaves.

I was sad when she left, and when DH is traveling I still like that she wants to sleep with me. That said, after I got over the initial shock of her wanting to be in her own bed, it was nice to have all the room back in the bed for me and DH and it was nice to get the privacy back. ALTHOUGH, I did not miss all that while she was co-sleeping. Make sense?


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

I started liking it a lot more when he stopped waking up every 3 hours to nurse







. Now it is very cozy, except for when he wakes up at 6:30 am and wants to play RIGHT NOW...


----------

